# Peg Boards



## TRITON (8 Jun 2022)

Any recommendations ?

I'm looking at the 6mm ply type, but I also see theres a plastic option which might be better.
eg








WALL MOUNTED TOOL STORAGE ORGANISER PEG BOARD RACK HOLDER GARAGE WORKSHOP SHED | eBay


This tool organiser uses 2 wall mountable hole & slot boards and focuses purely on storage bins, providing 30 bin organisers in 2 sizes. The storage bins fit easily onto the board via the slots running along the board and be easily removed and reorganised if needed.



www.ebay.co.uk





Or if anyone else has any other ideas, love to hear them.


----------



## TRITON (8 Jun 2022)

Actually I now like the look of this.


I've just bought a pile of 30mmx22mm i could use to first make the grid strapping for the board to fit on to. Que many half lap joints


----------

